# TurboHD/Absolute Discrepancy



## sadat1914 (Apr 16, 2009)

On February 1st I removed what is now called the Classic 200 package from my subscription and went with strictly the Turbo HD Gold and Platinum HD package (plus the locals) in the HD Absolute plan. Before doing so I called repeatedly and was told that all new non-premium HD channels would be added to the Platinum HD tier going forward. Well as we now know that is not the case. 

So here is the discrepancy-from reading the threads apparently I am getting 3 channels that I am not supposed to be getting (MTVHD, VH1HD and Fox Business HD). If I am reading right I would have to at least have the Classic 100 package in addition to Turbo HD to get these channels which I don’t. 

Am I correct and if so is anyone else experiencing this. Also I would really like to have BETHD but don’t want to call and try to have them resend a signal if I am getting channels that are not supposed to be in my plan because I want to keep them. For the folks who did call tech support and had the signal resent do you have a SD package in addition to your Turbo HD subscription or are you like me and HD only.

Lastly the only reason I got Platinum HD was because I was told that new HD channels would only be added in that tier going forward. Since that is not true I want to get rid of it since I never watch a single channel that is offered and nothing new that excites me has ever been added to that tier. I am afraid though that if I make any changes to my programming I might mess up my MTVHD and VH1HD channels which I do want to keep. 

What does everyone think.


----------



## mayce4 (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know what I would do either. It seems every so often I get access to different channels. It really steams me that I have the Turbo HD Silver package and I can't get Nick and VH1 HD channels. I may go back to DirecTV if they keep this up. I hate to do it because I love the HD DVR receiver I have!


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

It's upsetting me a bit too. I had planned to move over to one of the TurboHD packages soon, but now I'm not so sure.

I've read a few theories in the other threads about the cause of this, but I really have to wonder if it's a licensing/legal issue or just a way for Dish to back out of the TurboHD plans by screwing over the people who use them? Can't Dish just add the SD channel to the package if it's really a licensing issue?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This is neither a defense nor endorsement... but I'm not entirely sure what the reason for some new HD not being added to the TurboHD standalones right now.

Some channels did not show up until people called and had their receivers re-hit... which tends to imply that there is a technical glitch in the authorization system rather than an intentional issue.

It's also theoretically possible that some channels were not negotiated to be in those packages.

While most people seem to not be getting some of the channels in their HD-only package... there have been one or two reports of people with TurboHD getting all the new HD... so it's not clear what is in play here.

The only "sign" seems to be the lack of certain channels being included on the Dish Web site... which tends to imply it is intentional... but then again, even the folks who think they are definitely supposed to be getting the channels (Classic XXX + HD) don't have any separate list to look at on the Dish Web site.

Basically, it is a big mess of confusion... and I'm honestly not sure which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...
> 
> Basically, it is a big mess of confusion... and I'm honestly not sure which way the wind is blowing.


That's the way I've been feeling since I switched off the Absolute package. It was must simpler then, pay little and take what they give you and don't complain. Now I'm too busy trying to get the actual HD channels I want without paying an arm and a leg.

I think I'm going to take the hit and stay with "everything" for now until the picture becomes a little clearer.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> but then again, even the folks who think they are definitely supposed to be getting the channels (Classic XXX + HD) don't have any separate list to look at on the Dish Web site.


What about this list? http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/thd_AT_and_THD_programming/default.aspx

There is a list for Turbo HD and a seperate list for Classic+HD (shown above). It seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In order to deal with this, I created by own list *here* from the TurboHD channel lists and the Classic channel lists on the Dish website as well as cross-checking with the EKB site. None of this helps if you have the old AbsoluteHD package or if you have Charlie's package.:sure:


----------



## sadat1914 (Apr 16, 2009)

_In order to deal with this, I created by own list here from the TurboHD channel lists and the Classic channel lists on the Dish website as well as cross-checking with the EKB site. None of this helps if you have the old AbsoluteHD package or if you have Charlie's package.
_
Phrelin,

Your list you put together is one of the main things I looked at before creating this thread and led me to believe I am getting channels that are not in my package. I am not complaining by any means-just wondering if I should call to try to get BETHD or can I drop Platinum HD without messing up my current set up.

Could you explain what you mean by the "old absolutehd package" or "charlies package". I signed up for HD Absolute February 1st


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

snowcat said:


> What about this list? http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/thd_AT_and_THD_programming/default.aspx
> 
> There is a list for Turbo HD and a seperate list for Classic+HD (shown above). It seems pretty clear to me.


How do you get to that page if you don't have the link? I couldn't find a way to get to that page via normal navigation of the menus.

That's a nice page but I can't find a way to get to it.


----------



## Lt Disher (Mar 4, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> How do you get to that page if you don't have the link? I couldn't find a way to get to that page via normal navigation of the menus.
> 
> That's a nice page but I can't find a way to get to it.


From the main Dishnetwork home page, select the HDTurbo tab.

On that page, half way down on the right side is says "Click here for Classic + HD packages"


----------



## Lt Disher (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking at the list, it appears that there are mistakes in this listing also. I think they for got to show six of the Viacoms (Comedy Central, MTV, CMT, Nick, Spike and VH1) in the columns for GoldHD and Americas Everything Pack.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Lt Disher said:


> Looking at the list, it appears that there are mistakes in this listing also. I think they for got to show six of the Viacoms (Comedy Central, MTV, CMT, Nick, Spike and VH1) in the columns for GoldHD and Americas Everything Pack.


You are right. Clear as mud I say! 

Dish Network can't even keep track of their own packages and their own website. They really need to simplify it, or at least have it driven from the same datasource, not create an image every time they add channels.

Regardless of that confusion, it doesn't change the real issue I'm having that it's not clear why some channels are not on TurboHD packages.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> Regardless of that confusion, it doesn't change the real issue I'm having that it's not clear why some channels are not on TurboHD packages.


Has to do with licensing agreements and certain channels being required to be together.

Example :

Contract for channel A says that it can only be in packages that include Channel B

Channel A is available in HD

Channel B is not.

Thus the HD version of A cannot be included in an HD Turbo package because B is not in them.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

sadat1914 said:


> On February 1st I removed what is now called the Classic 200 package from my subscription and went with strictly the Turbo HD Gold and Platinum HD package (plus the locals) in the HD Absolute plan. Before doing so I called repeatedly and was told that all new non-premium HD channels would be added to the Platinum HD tier going forward. Well as we now know that is not the case.
> 
> So here is the discrepancy-from reading the threads apparently I am getting 3 channels that I am not supposed to be getting (MTVHD, VH1HD and Fox Business HD). If I am reading right I would have to at least have the Classic 100 package in addition to Turbo HD to get these channels which I don't.
> 
> ...


The Platinum HD had VOOM but I cancelled it because it doesn't have any value now.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> Has to do with licensing agreements and certain channels being required to be together.
> 
> Example :
> 
> ...


So instead of doing the right thing and having a couple of SD channels in the Turbo HD package, they are depriving TurboHD subscribers of HD channels they really should be getting. I don't believe they didn't consider adding the SD channels, I'm pretty sure they did and decided they'd rather just force them subscribe to a classic channel + hd addon for more money instead.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CoolGui said:


> So instead of doing the right thing and having a couple of SD channels in the Turbo HD package, they are depriving TurboHD subscribers of HD channels they really should be getting.


We're talking about more that a couple of SD channels ... we are talking about entire suites of channels. Once DISH gives in to one provider and says that provider can have non-HD channels in the HD only package the other providers will push for the same thing. It will be the immediate end of HD Only packages.

If you want to see the Turbo HD and Absolute packages end then just subscribe to a Classic SD package and add HD. You can pay $15-$18 more and get all of the channels at your package level. If you want the discount then the Turbo HD packages remain available (and Absolute remains grandfathered).

Your choice. If you want the channels pay for them.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

This is confusing
Which HD channels are NOT included in the grandfathered Absolute package?
I guess I'm mostly wondering about the new ones


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's an interesting aspect... Since they haven't yet "locked" HDAbsolute and have added some channels lately to it... for those with that grandfathered package you have no idea what channels you are supposed to be getting anymore, and thus can't complain if you aren't getting something you should be getting.


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the website and Excel sheet, but I see Encore not listed in any TurboHD package, but according to the website it is in TurboHD Gold. That may have changed since you created the list.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I was looking at that -

http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/thd_AT_and_THD_programming/default.aspx

- I thought that looked pretty good - for $10 a month, you get what HD versions are in your Classic pack, plus a few HD onlys. Enough to make me go HMMM...


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

These contracts are what dish negotiated - they can't use the excuse that they really want to do X - but can't because of contacts.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

phrelin said:


> In order to deal with this, I created by own list *here* from the TurboHD channel lists and the Classic channel lists on the Dish website as well as cross-checking with the EKB site. None of this helps if you have the old AbsoluteHD package or if you have Charlie's package.:sure:





pitflyer said:


> Thanks for sharing the website and Excel sheet, but I see Encore not listed in any TurboHD package, but according to the website it is in TurboHD Gold. That may have changed since you created the list.


Thanks for providing the observation. I made the correction. I would not be surprised if other errors are discovered as these darned packages are hard to figure out.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

scooper said:


> I was looking at that -
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/thd_AT_and_THD_programming/default.aspx
> 
> - I thought that looked pretty good - for $10 a month, you get what HD versions are in your Classic pack, plus a few HD onlys. Enough to make me go HMMM...


Actually, that's not quite the case. TurboHD does not offer MTV, Nickelodeon, Fox News, and a couple of others others that are available in HD in the Classic packages.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

nataraj said:


> These contracts are what dish negotiated - they can't use the excuse that they really want to do X - but can't because of contacts.


A lot of those contracts were negotiated long before the Turbo HD packages were thought of, older than HD Absolute too.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> A lot of those contracts were negotiated long before the Turbo HD packages were thought of, older than HD Absolute too.


The viacom and Fox deal were just done. They knew full well about HD only.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

phrelin said:


> Actually, that's not quite the case. TurboHD does not offer MTV, Nickelodeon, Fox News, and a couple of others others that are available in HD in the Classic packages.


Perhaps - but it has the ones I would like in HD


----------



## RCFlyer (Nov 14, 2007)

I like how Dish just changes as they please and eventually force you to upgrade... I have Absolute HD and they will not give me Nick HD... As stated in their email...

Thank you for your email. We do apologize for any inconvenience. Please be advised that the Nickelodian HD is only available in Bronze, Silver and Gold HD packages.

Go Figure....


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

James Long said:


> We're talking about more that a couple of SD channels ... we are talking about entire suites of channels. Once DISH gives in to one provider and says that provider can have non-HD channels in the HD only package the other providers will push for the same thing. It will be the immediate end of HD Only packages.
> 
> If you want to see the Turbo HD and Absolute packages end then just subscribe to a Classic SD package and add HD. You can pay $15-$18 more and get all of the channels at your package level. If you want the discount then the Turbo HD packages remain available (and Absolute remains grandfathered).
> 
> Your choice. If you want the channels pay for them.


I never said I wanted it to end, I just feel like DISH wants it to end by not doing what's necessary to truly make all the HD channels available to them. I feel like it's a backdoor way to make you pay for a more expensive package. I *AM* paying for AEP and HD Gold, etc, so don't make it out like I'm trying to kill those packages... Quite the opposite, I want an HD only package to save money because I really don't watch the SD channels at all.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

RCFlyer said:


> I like how Dish just changes as they please and eventually force you to upgrade... I have Absolute HD and they will not give me Nick HD... As stated in their email...
> 
> Thank you for your email. We do apologize for any inconvenience. Please be advised that the Nickelodian HD is only available in Bronze, Silver and Gold HD packages.
> 
> Go Figure....


Should this be a surprise? It was well known that Absolute subscribers should not expect any additional HD channels after Feb. 1. The ones they did get was a bonus.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> Should this be a surprise? It was well known that Absolute subscribers should not expect any additional HD channels after Feb. 1. The ones they did get was a bonus.


Only well known to those who are buying the talk on these boards (maybe others). Dish has not made an announcement it all as far as I have seen...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

CoolGui said:


> Only well known to those who are buying the talk on these boards (maybe others). Dish has not made an announcement it all as far as I have seen...


To be fair... I'm not sure anyone outside of these boards even knew about the HDAbsolute package to begin with... or that new channels were added to any package when they were added.

Most folks are gleefully oblivious to the day-to-day and month-to-month changes that satellite and cable providers make to their packages and channels.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> Only well known to those who are buying the talk on these boards (maybe others). Dish has not made an announcement it all as far as I have seen...


Well, the poster found this place to whine and he has been a member since 11/07, so most would assume he read some of the many threads about the "end" of the Absolute package.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My assumption is that at some point when most anything worth watching is in HD we're going to see the restructuring of packages into four tiers with premiums just like it used to be without the "TurboHD (your favorite metal)" and "Classic (your favorite metal) with HD" division. In the meantime, there's going to be some packaging problems for Dish when it negotiates and disgruntled customers afterwards because of the low price TurboHD bait which will have to be switched.


----------



## paradise_theater (Apr 17, 2008)

A conversation I just had online with a CSR about adding the HD channels that are available on Classic programming to my TurboHD Silver (Nickelodeon, Fox News, MTV, VH1, BET,...)

(03) Tom H: Regarding the stations to be added with your package, I have great news for you today! 
(03) Tom H: We are constantly adding channels on a regular basis to our line-up and continue to provide the widest variety of HD programming options available anywhere. 
(03) Tom H: You may get the stations in few days. 
Me: That sounds more like a general statement than an actual response, are your serious about "a few days"? 
(03) Tom H: Yes, it is going to be added soon. 
(03) Tom H: We all want the stations in TURBO packages. 
(03) Tom H: Do not worry. 
(03) Tom H: As you have been a wonderful customer of Dish Network for a long time, I will pass on your feedback to the concerned department on your behalf. 
Me: What prevented them in the first place? I got a few new ones (Spike, CMT, Comedy Central), but not all 
(03) Tom H: I apologize for any inconvenience. 
(03) Tom H: There is a deal, with those channels and we are trying to get the deal at the same costs as other HD stations. 
(03) Tom H: We do not want customer to pay more for those stations. 
(03) Tom H: That is the reason it took long. 
(03) Tom H: It is almost resolved.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

(03) Tom H: You *may* get the stations in few days.

Seems to be a key word. 

Getting channels to agree to be sold one by one (paying for just the ones in HD) and not part of a big bundle with SD channels seems to be the key.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

A few days........ Could that be next year?


----------

